# Florida DIYMA SQ meet/greet/tune ??



## Octave (Dec 12, 2010)

Last year I hosted a SQ meet/greet/tune at my shop on the last weekend of September. It was a great time and a lot of guys showed up for it. Thinking of doing it again if there's interest in it. Looking at either the last weekend of September or first weekend of October. If there's interest I'll make this happen and if it does then this will be 2 years in a row so after that I will make it an annual thing. No competition just a bunch of SQ guys hanging out, talking SQ, listening to cars. So let your opinion be known.


----------



## Neil_J (Mar 2, 2011)

I'll be there for sure, with 97% chance my install will be done.


----------



## clix`g35 (Aug 23, 2009)

I would make the drive up there for sure, with a 100% chance I haven't started my own build yet.


----------



## .69077 (Aug 24, 2013)

What city?


----------



## Hertz5400LincolnLS (Mar 29, 2010)

I don't know if my install will be anywhere near completion but I'd love to come out to meet some fellow Florida DIYMA members!

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hertz5400LincolnLS (Mar 29, 2010)

m249saw said:


> What city?


Looks like OP is in Orlando

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Octave (Dec 12, 2010)

What Hertz said. Orlando.


----------



## rayray881 (Jul 15, 2013)

I would make the drive from St. Pete area if its the last weekend of September


----------



## fast4door (Aug 2, 2012)

Ok Im in on this one.. My time machine is not working so 2013 it is..


----------



## slowsedan01 (May 4, 2008)

Wife and I just welcomed a new baby last month. Might be tough to get out there. I should have my new install done the week before the meet. We'll see.


----------



## Octave (Dec 12, 2010)

Ok. It looks like I will put this together then. Between here and my FB page there's interest. 

I forgot about an IASCA show I will be attending on Sept 28th so that weekend is out. So looking at the first weekend of Oct that would the 5th. How's that work for everyone?


----------



## .69077 (Aug 24, 2013)

Hertz5400LincolnLS said:


> Looks like OP is in Orlando
> 
> Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk 2


Sorry Tapatalk doesn't list that info


----------



## DATCAT (Aug 3, 2009)

I will be there and look forward to meeting some of y'all.


----------



## .69077 (Aug 24, 2013)

October 5th sounds good to me


----------



## ross.cottrill (Aug 27, 2011)

I'm down..


----------



## ebrahim (Sep 21, 2009)

I will try to be there but what time does it start?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

I might even be able to make that one! I should be visiting in Florida close to then.!


----------



## Neil_J (Mar 2, 2011)

Bump. Haven't seen a Facebook event created for this yet, or even a finalized date. Any info, Russ?


----------



## Neil_J (Mar 2, 2011)

I talked to Russ and he's busy but wants to do a 2nd Annual Octave SQ meet. I'm going to attempt to organize it and hopefully it will be a huge success (fingers crossed).

Proposed dates:
Saturday, November 9
Saturday, November 16
Saturday, November 23

All should have good weather and I believe that competition season is over by the end of October.

Thoughts?


----------



## Ambassador (Jul 28, 2011)

Nov 16th or 23rd works for me. I'll be available either of those Saturdays.
Would bring the MMATS van.


----------



## fcarpio (Apr 29, 2008)

It would be a long drive for me, but I would probably make it. I could bring my RTA stuff and hopefully I will have my oscilloscope by then...


----------



## Neil_J (Mar 2, 2011)

fcarpio said:


> It would be a long drive for me, but I would probably make it. I could bring my RTA stuff and hopefully I will have my oscilloscope by then...


I'll have my RTA equipment, scope, and SPL meter as well.


----------



## subterFUSE (Sep 21, 2009)

Subscribing this thread:


I live in Orlando and could possibly make it, depending on the time.

I do work on Saturdays from 11:00-6:00, however.


----------



## fcarpio (Apr 29, 2008)

Neil_J said:


> I'll have my RTA equipment, scope, and SPL meter as well.


Yay! I don't have to bring mine.


----------



## Neil_J (Mar 2, 2011)

So I'm the process of getting an invite list together since we haven't had much response here (thanks for the few that have replied). Will be sending out over 50 PM's and facebook messages to various Florida people on this board, some I've met before at other events, and others I've not met, both newbs and diyma addicts. 

I'm also talking to a few people about getting together a South Florida G2G for the people on that end of the state.


At both G2G's, I will be hosting a tuning workshop. I'm going to put the material together next week, if you register you will get an SQ music CD made by me, an SQ technical track CD made by me, a small notebook or pamphlet with a lot of good notes on how to tune with infographics and such. Very excited about the last part, it will be a good go-to reference for anyone of any skill level. The tuning workshop will consist of some basic knowledge (I probably won't be the only teacher, I'll be deferring to any experts that make it). Then we practice on volunteer's cars, wiping the presets clean and doing time alignment, equalization, crossover points, etc. Both by ear and with software. As far as the time of day, I'm guessing if the SQ meet starts in the early morning / early afternoon, and goes for a few hours, then this would pick up in the late afternoon / early evening and run as late as people feel like hanging around. This will be registration only because I have to burn CD's and print stuff. But will have a few extra just in case. Price is free with donation of beer, etc to cover my out of pocket cost.


Dates for the Orlando G2G are still up in the air:
Saturday, November 9
Saturday, November 16
Saturday, November 23

If anyone else seeing this thread for the first time wants to go, reply back here and let me know what a good date is for you.


----------



## .69077 (Aug 24, 2013)

If im not on duty at the Fire Department ill be there


----------



## falstaff (May 22, 2012)

I'm in whatever day is good for me. Weather should be cooler! I'll bring some beer no problems.

Neil, may I suggest a poll to tally the votes on everyone's day preference. Might be easier.


----------



## Neil_J (Mar 2, 2011)

falstaff said:


> I'm in whatever day is good for me. Weather should be cooler! I'll bring some beer no problems.
> 
> Neil, may I suggest a poll to tally the votes on everyone's day preference. Might be easier.


That's not a bad idea. Not sure if I can start one in this thread but I'll see who I can talk to (either Russ or a mod/admin)


----------



## Octave (Dec 12, 2010)

Look at him go. I should've given you the reigns to this a while ago. I'm more than happy to have you guys back out for a SQ meet. Sorry I dropped the ball on planning this. Been stupid busy but it looks like Neil has it covered.


----------



## Octave (Dec 12, 2010)

Neil_J said:


> That's not a bad idea. Not sure if I can start one in this thread but I'll see who I can talk to (either Russ or a mod/admin)


Going to have to be a mod/admin.


----------



## Neil_J (Mar 2, 2011)

Octave said:


> Going to have to be a mod/admin.


I'm thinking just make it November 16 and call it a day. Thoughts?


----------



## kmbkk (Jun 11, 2011)

I'd love to go, but I'll still be out of the country. Typical bad timing on my part.


----------



## slowsedan01 (May 4, 2008)

So the new date is Nov 16? I'm down with this, works much better than anything in October for me.


----------



## Neil_J (Mar 2, 2011)

slowsedan01 said:


> So the new date is Nov 16? I'm down with this, works much better than anything in October for me.


Awesome, the 16th it is, let me get out my chisel and stone tablet. Will try to make up a fancy flyer and start a new official thread tonight hopefully.


----------



## slowsedan01 (May 4, 2008)

Neil_J said:


> Awesome, the 16th it is, let me get out my chisel and stone tablet. Will try to make up a fancy flyer and start a new official thread tonight hopefully.


Make sure it has some Turkey, Pilgrims, and Pumpkins on it.


----------



## Neil_J (Mar 2, 2011)

slowsedan01 said:


> Make sure it has some Turkey, Pilgrims, and Pumpkins on it.


Not unless we're serving up all three on a buffet table at the event


----------



## slowsedan01 (May 4, 2008)

Neil_J said:


> Not unless we're serving up all three on a buffet table at the event


I'll pass on the Pilgrim, thank you very much.


----------



## fcarpio (Apr 29, 2008)

Neil_J said:


> Awesome, the 16th it is, let me get out my chisel and stone tablet. Will try to make up a fancy flyer and start a new official thread tonight hopefully.


Please post the link here when available. Thanks.


----------



## Neil_J (Mar 2, 2011)

fcarpio said:


> Please post the link here when available. Thanks.


I'm about halfway done with the flyer design. Had to go back into work twice yesterday at 8:00pm and 11:00pm to babysit some automated tests, and had to get groceries and cook dinner so that left me with about 30 minutes of free time for the day  but it looks pretty awesome so far. Will post it here tonight at the latest.


----------



## 727south (Jul 21, 2009)

Nov 15 is better cause Sunday is football and church day.


----------



## Neil_J (Mar 2, 2011)

Official flyer is done, and I've started a new page now that all the details of this event have been ironed out:




http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...nnual-sq-orlando-meet-november-16-2013-a.html

I'm going to have a moderator close this thread now that the event is official. Please post replies at the link above


----------

